# Long-Awaited Trident Arrives At North East Aircraft Museum



## NEAM319 (Aug 20, 2011)

After several years of planning and a few days hard labour, the *Trident* has arrived at NEAM!
Click on the link to read more...

Trident Move Complete! - Save The Trident

*- NEAM319 - *

*Publicity Officer*


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2011)

Great stuff ! Good to see this bird being preserved. The '3 ring burner' was a 'hero' when I was a teenager, and somewhere I still have the 'cutaway' poster BEA sent me in the mid 60's.
Also good to see the Museum is going from strength to strength - must get up there sometime.


----------



## NEAM319 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey 'airframes'
 thought u might be interested to know that her wings have joined her at NEAM now and she is just waiting to be moved before restoration can begin.
Its planned to paint her in the yellow-and-black livery of North East Airlines which operated four Tridents in the early 70's.
Would be great to see you at the museum sometime..

Anna  
NEAM Publicity


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info Anna. I'll try to get back up north someday, probably when I get up to visit Elvington. I remember going to the first open day when Usworth re-opened, in the early 1960s, and used to visit quite often when I lived in the North East - I also remember when North East Airlines were BKS ...... !!


----------



## rochie (Sep 14, 2011)

am going to have to come and have a look, as i only live 20 or so miles away i should visit more often really, there are pics on this forum somewhere of my last visit a few years ago !!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey marra, bout time we got a visit going. Bit late for this year, but on the list for spring maybe ? Could even get our Swettish friend to leave his Guinness behind for a day or two - if we're LUCKY !!


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Hey marra, bout time we got a visit going. Bit late for this year, but on the list for spring maybe ? Could even get our Swettish friend to leave his Guinness behind for a day or two - if we're LUCKY !!



just say when


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2011)

Okey dokey.


----------



## lostinhull (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd be up for that - up for home games every two weeks or so


----------

